# Thought Pelikans were ugly



## Dalecamino (Aug 16, 2012)

Until Mike and Linda introduced me to the Pelikan Pens. Thanks kids! :biggrin: Made this one for a friend, whom I will let make himself known if he wants. Got the blank from Indy-Pen-Dance. This nib is a #5 Heritance semi flex, also from IPD. The section is of Ebonite. The pen measures 5-5/8" capped. But it fits nicely in my shirt pocket.:biggrin: Ernie Borraga sent me some buffing wheels, and compounds. So THAT'S why the pen looks like glass :biggrin: Thanks Ernie!!

Thanks for looking!:wink:


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mmmm, that's gorgeous, Chuck. That's my favorite of those I've seen from you.


----------



## Wright (Aug 16, 2012)

Great looking pen Chuck! Love the blank. What are the rings on the cap made of and where did you get the clip?


----------



## mredburn (Aug 16, 2012)

Good looking pen AND its in focus!


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 16, 2012)

Very sharp pen!  I like the detail in the cap finial.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 16, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> Mmmm, that's gorgeous, Chuck. That's my favorite of those I've seen from you.


:biggrin: Thanks Robert, I must be progressing then? 



Wright said:


> Great looking pen Chuck! Love the blank. What are the rings on the cap made of and where did you get the clip?


Thank you. I believe IPD had these clips. 



mredburn said:


> Good looking pen AND its in focus!


Thanks Mike. I've surprised myself again.



InvisibleMan said:


> Very sharp pen!  I like the detail in the cap finial.


Thank you, I try to get them as close as I can, without actually HAVING one. I have a printed photo, with a few angles.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 16, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Thank you, I try to get them as close as I can, without actually HAVING one. I have a printed photo, with a few angles.


 
Chuck I can hook you up with a 1935 real Pelikan lapis if you are interested.  :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:

Great looking pen.  It is amazing how much better you get with each one you do.  I think even Rick Propas would like this one.


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chuck,


    Yep, I want it.  :biggrin:  Do I send the money to the same paypal account?    HAHA.  That is absolutely beautiful.  I love seeing your creations!

Jason


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 16, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> Chuck,
> 
> 
> Yep, I want it. :biggrin: Do I send the money to the same paypal account?  HAHA. That is absolutely beautiful. I love seeing your creations!
> ...


 
jealous! I want to see it when you get it!!


Very nice pen Chuck! That is a keeper without a doubt!


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks awesome Chuck!! Glad you liked the buffing stuff. And it even looks like you got that camera fixed:biggrin:. Magnificent work as usual.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 16, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I try to get them as close as I can, without actually HAVING one. I have a printed photo, with a few angles.
> ...


Thanks Mike. Are we talking trade? :biggrin: Is Rick Propas someone important?:tongue::biggrin:



jasontg99 said:


> Chuck,
> 
> 
> Yep, I want it.  :biggrin:  Do I send the money to the same paypal account?    HAHA.  That is absolutely beautiful.  I love seeing your creations!
> ...


Thanks Jason. I probably should have done ONE MORE, before yours. Any time pal. You can get another one.:wink::biggrin:



PTownSubbie said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck,
> ...


Thank you Fred!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 16, 2012)

EBorraga said:


> It looks awesome Chuck!! Glad you liked the buffing stuff. And it even looks like you got that camera fixed:biggrin:. Magnificent work as usual.


Thank you Ernie. I learned something of high value with the buff. I appreciate it. Yes, the CAMERA.....my nightmare:redface:  These will do for now I guess


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 16, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Is Rick Propas someone important?:tongue::biggrin:


 
The PENguin - Pelikan, Parker and Other High Quality Fountain Pens

Check that link out.  Rick is about one of the most knowledgeable person in the US on Pelikans.

I got to meet him in DC and he had some amazing pieces for sale.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 17, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Is Rick Propas someone important?:tongue::biggrin:
> ...


Wow! Thanks Mike. This is interesting.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 17, 2012)

Another winner, Chuck! I do happen to have a Pelican or two, and I wouldn't mind having this in my pocket ever!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice one Chuck!!


----------



## propencity (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice one Chuck. I like the use of the bands on the cap; it really blends well with the blank and clip chosen.  Anything different about tapping the cap w/ the bands?  Reason for asking is I'm working on my first custom using washers as bands.


----------



## Dustygoose (Aug 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 17, 2012)

Another winner Chuck. You're definitely on a roll.

Mike


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 17, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> Another winner, Chuck! I do happen to have a Pelican or two, and I wouldn't mind having this in my pocket ever!


Thank you Billy. I've taken a liking to the Pelikan. We can arrange for you to have another. :biggrin:



BRobbins629 said:


> Nice one Chuck!!


Thank you Bruce!



propencity said:


> Nice one Chuck. I like the use of the bands on the cap; it really blends well with the blank and clip chosen.  Anything different about tapping the cap w/ the bands?  Reason for asking is I'm working on my first custom using washers as bands.


Thanks Mark. Nothing special about drilling and tapping. Just don't be too aggressive. George and I, both have tutorials in the library. I use a 13mm drill bit, which will give you enough meat to drill, and tap the threads, without touching the bands with the 7/16ths drill bit. Use plenty of epoxy when you glue up the parts.



Dustygoose said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!



bluwolf said:


> Another winner Chuck. You're definitely on a roll.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike! It's all your fault.:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 17, 2012)

Great looking pen Chuck.  I love the color of the material.  Looks like you are "tuned-in" to the new lathe....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 17, 2012)

I just couldn't help myself as I have no will power, besides my days have gone from bad to worse and I needed a pick-me-up and this certainly provided me one. Beautiful, fantastic, gorgeous, excellent and I've run out of superlatives. Thank you my friend.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 17, 2012)

cnirenberg said:


> Great looking pen Chuck.  I love the color of the material.  Looks like you are "tuned-in" to the new lathe....


Thanks Cris. I really like this lathe.



OKLAHOMAN said:


> I just couldn't help myself as I have no will power, besides my days have gone from bad to worse and I needed a pick-me-up and this certainly provided me one. Beautiful, fantastic, gorgeous, excellent and I've run out of superlatives. Thank you my friend.


You lasted longer than I expected :biggrin: I do hope you like the pen. Thanks for the trade. It was very kind of you to consider it. 

I filled the memory card in the camera yesterday. But, here's another shot. I wanted to show another feature of your pen. The barrel finial is removable for ease of filling. BTW, that IS an aluminum tenon on the finial. I had to repair some damage to the original.:redface: Sometimes, stuff happens :biggrin: But, it's in there good and solid. Thanks again Roy, it was an honor to make this pen for you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 20, 2012)

My blue Pelikan flew in today and I can't be more happy. Thanks Chuck it's more than I expected. 
(This Post is to make Jason jealous:biggrin


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 20, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> My blue Pelikan flew in today and I can't be more happy. Thanks Chuck it's more than I expected.
> (This Post is to make Jason jealous:biggrin


 
I think it made me more jealous than it did him! He already has one.....

Nice snag Roy!....nobody likes gloaters....:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 20, 2012)

Chuck: You don't have to take all that stuff about your pictures, from Ernie and Mike, if you don't want to!!!  :biggrin::biggrin:  Beautiful work, and you DO seem to get better with each one.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 20, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> Chuck: You don't have to take all that stuff about your pictures, from Ernie and Mike, if you don't want to!!!  :biggrin::biggrin:  Beautiful work, and you DO seem to get better with each one.




Yes he does.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 20, 2012)

O.k.  If you say so!!!  :wink:



mredburn said:


> joefyffe said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck: You don't have to take all that stuff about your pictures, from Ernie and Mike, if you don't want to!!! :biggrin::biggrin: Beautiful work, and you DO seem to get better with each one.
> ...


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 20, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> My blue Pelikan flew in today and I can't be more happy. Thanks Chuck it's more than I expected.
> (This Post is to make Jason jealous:biggrin


I'm glad you're pleased with the pen Roy. Thank you for the opportunity. I can't be more pleased with the material you sent me as well.



PTownSubbie said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > My blue Pelikan flew in today and I can't be more happy. Thanks Chuck it's more than I expected.
> ...


Are you next Fred?:biggrin:



mredburn said:


> joefyffe said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck: You don't have to take all that stuff about your pictures, from Ernie and Mike, if you don't want to!!!  :biggrin::biggrin:  Beautiful work, and you DO seem to get better with each one.
> ...


:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:



joefyffe said:


> O.k.  If you say so!!!  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe!


----------



## CSue (Aug 20, 2012)

Dale, I love every pen of yours I've seen!  Always have.  This one is particulatly stunning!  (I am quite partial to that blue color).  Keep it up.  Oh, and I think your pictures here are fine.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 21, 2012)

CSue said:


> Dale, I love every pen of yours I've seen!  Always have.  This one is particulatly stunning!  (I am quite partial to that blue color).  Keep it up.  Oh, and I think your pictures here are fine.


Thanks for the kind words Cathy Sue.


----------

